# Bundle with CenturyLink, Lose adult programming



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

If you call *CenturyLink or Directv*, they perhaps have asked what satellite or local phone service you have in an attempt to have you combine your billing between those 2 companies. _If you agree, CenturyLink will knock $5.00 off your monthly bill._

Well I took the offer, and here's the kicker. From the Directv Letter of Confirmation:


> Please note that by combining your bill with CenturyLink, certain adult content will no longer be available for purchasing or viewing


.
Mind you, I don't need or require "adult programming", and have not purchased it, or intend to, in the future. But I object to CenturyLink telling me what programming I can order, and watch. _This provision was never stated by CenturyLink or Directv when inquiring about the offer._


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ronsanjim said:


> If you call *CenturyLink or Directv*, they perhaps have asked what satellite or local phone service you have in an attempt to have you combine your billing between those 2 companies. _If you agree, CenturyLink will knock $5.00 off your monthly bill._
> 
> Well I took the offer, and here's the kicker. From the Directv Letter of Confirmation:
> .
> Mind you, I don't need or require "adult programming", and have not purchased it, or intend to, in the future. But I object to CenturyLink telling me what programming I can order, and watch. _This provision was never stated by CenturyLink or Directv when inquiring about the offer._


It doesn't impact all Century Link customers but if you want to order said programming the only option is to remove your join billing. Most people will never hear of this until they get a customer who wants to order adult programming. I'm not sure if it's the way CL does their content management or if they're just adhering to some legislation that exists, which restricts what kind of adult channels can be viewed by state/counties, so they just make a blanket no.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

I called CenturyLink, and they stated it was "corporate policy" to not have this (adult programming) on their letterhead. Joint billing is only available, no separate billing.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"ronsanjim" said:


> If you call CenturyLink or Directv, they perhaps have asked what satellite or local phone service you have in an attempt to have you combine your billing between those 2 companies. If you agree, CenturyLink will knock $5.00 off your monthly bill.
> 
> Well I took the offer, and here's the kicker. From the Directv Letter of Confirmation:
> .
> Mind you, I don't need or require "adult programming", and have not purchased it, or intend to, in the future. But I object to CenturyLink telling me what programming I can order, and watch. This provision was never stated by CenturyLink or Directv when inquiring about the offer.


They aren't telling you what you can order, watch, do, or anything else. If you want to do any of that you can do so by having everything billed separately. You'll pay a higher price for it but that's the solution. As long as you go through them you are subject to their rules and regulations. It's no different than when I lived at a college. I was married, had a child, and paying rent on their apartment. And as long as I Iived there I could not have any pay tv service. It had to be the crappy 20 or so channels they piped in. That's life. No one is infringing upon your right to do anything. You can always do something else if you don't like the rules.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"ronsanjim" said:


> I called CenturyLink, and they stated it was "corporate policy" to not have this (adult programming) on their letterhead. Joint billing is only available, no separate billing.


You can't call Centurylink and tell them you want Internet and phone and call Directv and tell them you want their service?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

zimm7778 said:


> They aren't telling you what you can order, watch, do, or anything else. If you want to do any of that you can do so by having everything billed separately. You'll pay a higher price for it but that's the solution. As long as you go through them you are subject to their rules and regulations. It's no different than when I lived at a college. I was married, had a child, and paying rent on their apartment. And as long as I Iived there I could not have any pay tv service. It had to be the crappy 20 or so channels they piped in. That's life. No one is infringing upon your right to do anything. You can always do something else if you don't like the rules.


FFC law says you have right to your own dish.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> FFC law says you have right to your own dish.


Yes but at a university you have to abide by their rules. You agree to that. I couldn't call Brighthouse and have them installed either.


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah AT&T also was offering me the same discount if I were to bundle my AT&T U-Verse DSL with my Directv bill.

The CSR told me though I might lose any of the current promo discounts I currently have and would not be eligable for any future discounts our credits with Directv and that the bill I would paying would be going to AT&T and not Directv.

So yeah I declined the $5 off promotion for bundling my internet & Directv bill.It was just way to much risk to lose other discounts I currently have with Directv.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

ronsanjim said:


> Mind you, I don't need or require "adult programming", and have not purchased it, or intend to, in the future.


I'm just asking for a friend who is interested!


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"inf0z" said:


> I'm just asking for a friend who is interested!


LOL!


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder what an angry complaint call to a CSR would sound like.:eek2:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"zimm7778" said:


> They aren't telling you what you can order, watch, do, or anything else. If you want to do any of that you can do so by having everything billed separately. You'll pay a higher price for it but that's the solution. As long as you go through them you are subject to their rules and regulations. It's no different than when I lived at a college. I was married, had a child, and paying rent on their apartment. And as long as I Iived there I could not have any pay tv service. It had to be the crappy 20 or so channels they piped in. That's life. No one is infringing upon your right to do anything. You can always do something else if you don't like the rules.


Uh, this is not the same. This is them censoring the product they are selling. They are selling directv and choosing to block programming based upon censorship. Not on rights or access but purely on censorship. If they have their own system and choose to not out adult programming on, that is fine. But blocking existing content because of their moral choices is wrong.

I'd ***** to directv because their partner is blocking their content.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"tonyd79" said:


> Uh, this is not the same. This is them censoring the product they are selling. They are selling directv and choosing to block programming based upon censorship. Not on rights or access but purely on censorship. If they have their own system and choose to not out adult programming on, that is fine. But blocking existing content because of their moral choices is wrong.
> 
> I'd ***** to directv because their partner is blocking their content.


You are using them to get a discount are you not? Are you required to do so? If not you play by their rules or go another way.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"zimm7778" said:


> You are using them to get a discount are you not? Are you required to do so? If not you play by their rules or go another way.


Crap. They are selling directv. Sell directv. Where does it end? They decide to block individual programs? You buy Coke at the grocery store but since they are health aware, they suck out the sugar.

They are CENSORING a product. Not selling their own. Choosing for a customer what they get of an already defined product.

That is false advertising and fraud beyond reprehensible.

Don't give me the "you take the discount" crap. The discount isn't because they cut out programming. It is sold as a bundle. They are lying and deciding what is moral for you.

And directv should be made aware so they don't do business with liars and fake moralists.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"tonyd79" said:


> Crap. They are selling directv. Sell directv. Where does it end? They decide to block individual programs? You buy Coke at the grocery store but since they are health aware, they suck out the sugar.
> 
> They are CENSORING a product. Not selling their own. Choosing for a customer what they get of an already defined product.
> 
> ...


You can call it whatever you want. Fact is you are still wrong. The aforementioned college I lived at, they piped in channels from Directv. But I didn't get anywhere near all of them (only got 20 or so as a matter of fact), couldn't order more, and couldn't get ppv or out of market sports. Apartments offer cable many times and quite often it is a selected set of channels from a satellite provider, same for other universities. Are they censoring you? Are they "fake moralist"? No. You chose to go there or live there and thus you play by their rules. Same here, actually no it isn't. It's much simpler. Don't like the so-called censoring. Call and have them billed separately.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"zimm7778" said:


> You can call it whatever you want. Fact is you are still wrong. The aforementioned college I lived at, they piped in channels from Directv. But I didn't get anywhere near all of them (only got 20 or so as a matter of fact), couldn't order more, and couldn't get ppv or out of market sports. Apartments offer cable many times and quite often it is a selected set of channels from a satellite provider, same for other universities. Are they censoring you? Are they "fake moralist"? No. You chose to go there or live there and thus you play by their rules. Same here, actually no it isn't. It's much simpler. Don't like the so-called censoring. Call and have them billed separately.


No. You are wrong. They are fake moralists. They are censoring a product.

Your weak example was probably a technical restriction as they would need a tuner for each channel to pipe it in. If they gave you a full directv box and blocked channels for arbitrary reasons, they, too, would be abhorrent.

This is not limiting because thy only give you 100 channels. They are selling a product and crippling it on self admitted moral grounds. All the time selling "directv". They aren't selling some directv. They are selling directv.

They are lying and making a moral judgement for their customers without notifying them up front.

Your examples are technical or financial ones. Not the same at all.

Too bad you don't get it.

The OP is right to call them on it.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"tonyd79" said:


> No. You are wrong. They are fake moralists. They are censoring a product.
> 
> Your weak example was probably a technical restriction as they would need a tuner for each channel to pipe it in. If they gave you a full directv box and blocked channels for arbitrary reasons, they, too, would be abhorrent.
> 
> ...


No too bad you don't get it since it isn't technical. I asked about it when I was at that university. And it wasnt financial since we were paying for it. You also of course skate by the fact that at these places I could not get my own dish because again I agreed to their policy by choosing to live there. This is much simpler. Have it billed separately and be done with it. Or if it's that big an issue take them to court over it and have a judge tell you what I'm telling you.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Use the internet...it's free...errr so I hear


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"zimm7778" said:


> No too bad you don't get it since it isn't technical. I asked about it when I was at that university. And it wasnt financial since we were paying for it. You also of course skate by the fact that at these places I could not get my own dish because again I agreed to their policy by choosing to live there. This is much simpler. Have it billed separately and be done with it. Or if it's that big an issue take them to court over it and have a judge tell you what I'm telling you.


Oh yes. Anything that is legal is just fine. Get beyond legality. They are being ****head moralists while kying to potential customers. But that is just fine with you. All the while hiding what they are really selling. (hmm. Judge would side with me on that point.)

And what did you ask? Dud you have a directv box or did you just tune your tv to the station? You used hotels as an example. They use a tuner for each channel and repoint it to an rf channel so the tvs can tune to up them. That is technical.

The dish is a red herring.

This us the point. The are selling directv but limiting for morality sake without advertising as such. They are not selling channels provided via directv like a hotel. They are selling dirctv. Not pieces. Not programming. But directv. That is misrepresentation. Period. End of story.

The OP was not told up front. But you slipped by that point.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Oh yes. Anything that is legal is just fine. Get beyond legality. They are being ****head moralists while kying to potential customers. But that is just fine with you. All the while hiding what they are really selling. (hmm. Judge would side with me on that point.)
> 
> And what did you ask? Dud you have a directv box or did you just tune your tv to the station? You used hotels as an example. They use a tuner for each channel and repoint it to an rf channel so the tvs can tune to up them. That is technical.
> 
> ...


I've never inquired to the reason but there are still laws that limit what content can be viewed in certain areas of the US. It's entirely possible that they just take blanket approach in these areas. It could also just be a conflict with how they have their systems setup to manage their content which you can do on the website. Regardless of the fact you can just choose to not have intigrated billing if that type of programming is something that you want to partake in.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not going to step into the morality/censorship discussion, but I will say that if CentruyLink, who is promoting the bundle, not disclose the fact that some channels are not available BEFORE the accounts are bundled, CenturyLink is acting dishonestly and customers should have a right to be upset and walk away from the deal without any penalty.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Windstream does this with Dish Network. I always thought it was odd.


----------



## darkpowrjd (Jul 10, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> I've never inquired to the reason but there are still laws that limit what content can be viewed in certain areas of the US. It's entirely possible that they just take blanket approach in these areas. It could also just be a conflict with how they have their systems setup to manage their content which you can do on the website. Regardless of the fact you can just choose to not have intigrated billing if that type of programming is something that you want to partake in.


Such censorship (yeah, that's what it is) should be the choice of the consumer that is purchasing the product. That is something that you bought, and it should be sold as is, with the only change being a warranty in case something doesn't work the way it should. The choice of whether or not a consumer can or cannot purchase ANYTHING ala carte should be the consumer, not the seller.

If the service is available on the product, and the merchant decides to sell the product knowing of what's in it, then the consumer buys the product from said merchant, also knowing what's in it, then that should be the end of it. It doesn't matter what it is. Porn, a channel that isn't that appealing to the seller, whatever. Bottom line is that you bought it with that channel or service, and so you should be allowed to use it to its full potential.

The fact that they don't even TELL you that they have done something that they shouldn't do in the first place only adds to the issue.

The moral decision should be up to the consumer. It's not like the adult channels are forced on you (you have to buy them separately). Bottom line.


----------



## pandafish (Apr 20, 2012)

Is anyone positive it's for morality reasons? Could it be because Centurylink pays Directv and they don't want to be stuck with a huge bill if a subscriber racks up a lot of adult charges then doesn't pay?


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting info, I bundle with CenturyLink and had not heard of this, but I haven't tried to get any adult programming either. I agree with TonyD79 that CenturyLink should not have anything to do with or care about which channels I get from DirecTV. What's next, they will say hockey is too violent? At a bare minimum, the consumer needs to be informed about this and I know I never was.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

If you don't buy it, then why do you care if its not available?   

BTW, the internet called, it wants you to look at its free porn instead of paying like $10/hr or whatever DTV is charging now for porn.


----------



## Xizer (Apr 2, 2012)

Free Internet porn is terrible unless you pirate it.

You're not advocating piracy there now are you?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Xizer said:


> Free Internet porn is terrible unless you pirate it.
> 
> You're not advocating piracy there now are you?


Not if you know where to look


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Folks...it's not a moral decision, it's a monetary one. When a telco has joint billing with DIRECTV, if the customer cancels or doesn't pay their bill the telco assumes the debt of that customer. Adult programming (both monthly & PPV) is quite expensive so they are protecting themselves.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> Folks...it's not a moral decision, it's a monetary one. When a telco has joint billing with DIRECTV, if the customer cancels or doesn't pay their bill the telco assumes the debt of that customer. Adult programming (both monthly & PPV) is quite expensive so they are protecting themselves.


Sorry but this is not accurate.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

"pandafish" said:


> Is anyone positive it's for morality reasons? Could it be because Centurylink pays Directv and they don't want to be stuck with a huge bill if a subscriber racks up a lot of adult charges then doesn't pay?


I'm not sure of the Centurylink/DirecTV agreement (I'll have to look into it) but with Dish/Windstream it is done under the guise that Windstream is a "family-friendly" company.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shades228" said:


> Sorry but this is not accurate.


Which part do you feel is inaccurate? The telco assuming the debt, or CenturyLink restricting adult programming for a moral reason?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> Which part do you feel is inaccurate? The telco assuming the debt, or CenturyLink restricting adult programming for a moral reason?


Telco's do not assume debt.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Xizer said:


> Free Internet porn is terrible unless you pirate it.
> 
> You're not advocating piracy there now are you?


Lolz. You really need to learn how to use the internet .


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm NOT a subscriber to any "adult" programming. If CenturyLink decides that they want to "ban" HBO from appearing on thier letterhead because there is nudity in Game of Thrones, or not allowing someone that bundles thru them to purchase the college game day package because they believe Penn State should have handled things differently, How many people would have an issue with that? It's easy to say "Well, it's just porn" and ignore the real issue that CenturyLink is attempting to force their morality on consumers so they won't have to offend someone in the mailroom by having them see the word "Playboy" on an invoice.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

SDimwit said:


> I'm NOT a subscriber to any "adult" programming. If CenturyLink decides that they want to "ban" HBO from appearing on thier letterhead because there is nudity in Game of Thrones, or not allowing someone that bundles thru them to purchase the college game day package because they believe Penn State should have handled things differently, How many people would have an issue with that? It's easy to say "Well, it's just porn" and ignore the real issue that CenturyLink is attempting to force their morality on consumers so they won't have to offend someone in the mailroom by having them see the word "Playboy" on an invoice.


But doesn't directv make it so porn does not show up as porn / playboy or sexy house party ppv on the bill?


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> But doesn't directv make it so porn does not show up as porn / playboy or sexy house party ppv on the bill?


I honestly wouldn't know.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> But doesn't directv make it so porn does not show up as porn / playboy or sexy house party ppv on the bill?


Nope whatever is ordered is shown. There are groups of channels so if you order a group it will say the channel number and that it was a block of adult programming. There's no filter on the bill so that people know exactly what was ordered.


----------



## Xizer (Apr 2, 2012)

SledgeHammer said:


> Lolz. You really need to learn how to use the internet .


Son, as someone with 8 terabytes of high definition Internet porn currently stored on my 20 terabyte server, I can assure you that I am well aware of how to use the Internet.

I was talking about those who have moral qualms with piracy for whatever reason. I don't, but I know that others do.

Let me give you a little pro tip: 99% of that porn you watch on those crappy "tube" streaming sites is ripped straight off one of the subscription sites like Brazzers, Naughty America, etc. and uploaded without the permission of the studio.

Whether it's pornography or mainstream media, copyright infringement is copyright infringement. For some reason people appear to be under the impression that all porn is meant to be free and is not protected by copyright.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Xizer said:


> Son, as someone with 8 terabytes of high definition Internet porn currently stored on my 20 terabyte server, I can assure you that I am well aware of how to use the Internet.
> 
> I was talking about those who have moral qualms with piracy for whatever reason. I don't, but I know that others do.
> 
> ...


Actually, Brazzers owns many of the tube sites that you refer to.


----------



## mattnboise (Mar 8, 2006)

Its for moral reasons. Centurylink bans all it's managment from using #[email protected]^&# language. The CEO was a former pastor and lives in Monroe, LA. Has been known to bless the company at employee meetings.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

It takes two to tango, so DirecTV must have agreed to this arrangement with Centurylink. I'm actually surprised that DTV would not allow Centurylink customers to not have access to their full slate of programming.

While I'm against this type of censorship (I don't want any company to make moral judgements for me), I suppose what they're doing is perfectly legal as long as it's fully disclosed at the time you sign your contract.  

I wonder if you can opt out of this billing arrangement and still keep your DirecTV account without incurring a cancellation fee?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jimbo56 said:


> It takes two to tango, so DirecTV must have agreed to this arrangement with Centurylink. I'm actually surprised that DTV would not allow Centurylink customers to not have access to their full slate of programming.
> 
> While I'm against this type of censorship (I don't want any company to make moral judgements for me), I suppose what they're doing is perfectly legal as long as it's fully disclosed at the time you sign your contract.
> 
> I wonder if you can opt out of this billing arrangement and still keep your DirecTV account without incurring a cancellation fee?


You are not required to keep integrated billing but you do lose the discount.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

mattnboise said:


> Its for moral reasons. Centurylink bans all it's managment from using #[email protected]^&# language. The CEO was a former pastor and lives in Monroe, LA. Has been known to bless the company at employee meetings.


I'm surprised he doesn't black out all but the religious channels on Sundays. Then they could be the Chick-fil-A of satellite television.


----------



## atlrep (Jul 15, 2012)

Dtv bills clink and clink bills the customer. Same reason dtv can't reinstate ur service when u fall behind with clink. They have no idea how much u owe Telco. Probrably has very little to do with morality than it does clink not wanting to foot someone's hand bill.


----------



## Jc25 (Jan 12, 2017)

It's pretty hypocritical of centurylink to not want Direct tv to have adult programming in their bundle when centurylink offeres internet "the gateway to free porn" I just cancelled my centurylink and stuck with direct tv. I can find a different internet provider.


----------

